# SS 22.01.22 - Dukas "Symphony in C Major"



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

Paul Dukas (1865 - 1935)

Symphony in C Major

I. Allegro non troppo vivace, ma con fuoco	
II. Andante espressivo e sostenuto	
III. Allegro spiritoso

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

We all know Paul's The Sorcerer's Apprentice, but there is one symphony also. Symphony in C is a great piece of work and there are quite a few recordings of it. I will choose Naxos one below


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I don't know this work so shall be trying this version via Spotify


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Dukas: Symphony in C minor

Württembergische Philharmonie Reutlingen, Fabrice Bollon

I am going to spin this one.


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

I haven't listened to this in years but I recall liking it a lot similar to the Chausson symphony. It took a major search to find my only copy -- Lawrence Foster conducting the Orchestre Philharmonique of Monte Carlo. Anticipating a good time time listening to this wonderful Romantic French work.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't play it often - Dukas's output is so small I forget that I actually have stuff by him.

Orchestre de la Suisse Romande/Armin Jordan.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra
Jesús López Cobos

While I find his structures a bit academic, Dukas' ability with melody, themes, and color win the day.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

WAH! what an elegant gem, full of fairy tales. took me back to the royal France.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I pulled Armine Jordan / Suisse Romande, on Warner Apex, outta the racks yesterday for its first outing in years. I'd actually forgotten I owned it.


----------



## HerbertNorman (Jan 9, 2020)

Haydn man said:


> View attachment 163266
> 
> I don't know this work so shall be trying this version via Spotify


That's the one I own, I'm going to look it up tonight !


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got LPO/Walter Weller on Eloquence, and I had a chance to listen to the first movement today. I could hear the echoes of Franck. I'll listen to the work in full during the week.

_...Dukas left a very small output to posterity...because his extreme self-criticism led him to destroy most of his compositions - not just those of his youth but a large number from his maturity. All his life he was a very acute and perceptive professional critic for a number of musical periodicals, and his intellectual integrity would not allow him to release any works of his own which did not meet his exacting and perfectionist standards..._ (from _An Illustrated Guide to Composers_, Ed. Peter Gammond, Lansdowne Press, London, 1980)


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

A very pleasant symphony, especially the II mtv., which is a wonderful adagio.


----------

